# Nice day of togging



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

I headed out on a beautiful morning to the south inlet jetty and threw the hook in 20 feet of water . I had two customers , Jeff and Jim , the owners of Boardwalk Joe's on 4th Street, along for the ride . We baited up with an assortment of baits , sand fleas , green crabs and frozen peelers . It wasn't long before the telltale tap , tap , tapping started and we were pulling tog over the rail . In about two hours we caught close to 40 tog and kept our 15 fish limit . Jeff and Jim , both recent transplants from Ohio were very quick studies when it came to hooking and landing the elusive and very tricky ruby-lipped beasts . We didn't catch any monsters but still had a blast and were left with some very tasty fillets . We also caught one that had a very nasty scar on top of his head , most likely delivered from some toothy critter in his younger days . The tog fishing is very good right now and will only get better as the water continues to cool . We have fresh green crab , sand fleas , clams etc. if you guys want to head down and get in on some of this action


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Mike nice fish except for that last tog ... UGLY fish ! I take it you never got my message ?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*nice job*

way to go.


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

hengstthomas said:


> Mike nice fish except for that last tog ... UGLY fish ! I take it you never got my message ?


 No Tom , I've not received any messages . What's up ?


----------



## apungke (Aug 5, 2005)

I think I spoke with you when you offered me using frozen peelers for Tog bait. How was that bait compared to green crabs?


----------



## Wing_Nut (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice fish


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Since when do fish have necks?


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

good job mike!


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

apungke said:


> I think I spoke with you when you offered me using frozen peelers for Tog bait. How was that bait compared to green crabs?


 They were biting on just about anything we dropped down including blue crab , frozen green and peeler crab , fleas , you name it . I'll be out again this weds to try a new spot and will let you know how I do .


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Hey Mike!
How ya been? It's been a while since I seen you on the board. Good to see you're back.


----------

